# Meet Bambam!



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

Here he is =]


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww hun he is just adorable xx


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

he is soooo sweet <3 kiwi dont like him much at the moment, she keeps chasing him and boppinng him out the way !!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is lovely, kiwi will soon like him i bet. Loving the new sig. xxx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww so cute! Kiwi and Bam Bam will be best of friends soon enough


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

kiwi dont like him very much at the moment, they keep fighhting, they sleeping in seperate rooms tonight and we will try again tomorrow, kiwi just pounces on him and tries to bite him, and he just wants to play...


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Ahh bless...so cute. Lovely pics.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

few more pics, sorry they are poop until i charge my digital camera =]


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

bambam and kiwi sleepsties in same bed last night.... awww


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aw he is just so cute, you have two very cute kitties there, and i love your siggy, brilliant,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks hun =] im still a bit busy over xmas but ill try do you a sig asap ! ( it was you that wanted a sig??)


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

i love bam ( and kiwi!) <3


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

ahh lovely fur babies!  glad they aren't fighting now


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> ahh lovely fur babies!  glad they aren't fighting now


ii spoke to soon, daniel said kiwi had been trying to eat him all morning, but he has learned to bat her nose, then she hides lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

pinkbutterflys said:


> ii spoke to soon, daniel said kiwi had been trying to eat him all morning, but he has learned to bat her nose, then she hides lol


Lol aww! I'm sure they'll be the best of friends when they get used to each other


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Lol aww! I'm sure they'll be the best of friends when they get used to each other


i hope so too!!


norty kiwi and bambam, i keep saying, dats ur bruvva lil one!!!! dnt hit imm!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Lol! Who's hitting who? Maybe BamBam is living upto his name


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

well kiwi pounces on his head and bites him, but when kiwi's back is turned bam bam bashes her tail to tease her, then she turns and bops him and they have a batting fight! usually i split them up before kiwi turns in to basement cat and goes all millitary on him!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Lol sounds like your going to have an intresting xmas with these two!


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

haha i know yeah! oh the joy of kiwi vs bam1 got some cool videos to put on here later of bam attacking the scratch post and kiwi doing gymnastics


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wow she is beautiful *


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *wow she is beautiful *


Uh oh... bambam is a boy! lol!


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

more pics to come =]


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Both of your kitties are cute! BamBam is a very sweet little boy - love those pink paw-pads  - ever so kissable.


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

He is lovely, it makes me want Jan 7th to come quicker for my kittie


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

what ya gettin?>


----------

